# Any info on Melucci



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

I bought some birds yesterday, two are minimally pedigreed, they say bred in Melucci loft. I can find a Melucci referenced in some places, does not seem to be a big breeder or have a website. I was told that Melucci does not give pedigree data. Does anyone have any info or opinion of such birds?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here is an email I found on the American racing pigeon site.

William Melucci Melucci [email protected] North Providence RI USA

perhaps if you email he will know something as they share the same name.


----------



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

I've already done that, still waiting. I've seen info on Tony also, think it is his father or son.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

If it is Tony Melluci, he is now in Florida and has one hell of a family of pigeons. He is very widely known in the racing community and well respected. A friend of mine here in Georgia knows him well from when they both lived in the New England area. *If* they are from Tony's loft chances are pretty good that they are good birds.

Dan


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

what exactly are you looking to know about these birds if I may ask ???


----------



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

General opinion and knowledge.
Genetics- I been told by some folks to inbreed. Without pedigree, I can't know this.
Confirmation of value vs "I'd been had".
If good birds, info on Melucci breeding and pedigree, does he control mating or let them just have at it?


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

If you are talking about Tony, my understanding is that he very much controls the matings. Having said this, even the best in the world only breed a small percentage of champions. It is an inexact science and even the best breed more than their share of duds.

Dan


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

He doesnt do pedigree's from what i heard from barry yu.


----------

